# Water Cure Dry Bud



## valuablevariable (Nov 21, 2008)

How long do you water cure bud that has already been dried?


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 21, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> How long do you water cure bud that has already been dried?


' till the day old soaking water is almost colorless and odorless, usually about 5-7 days, you go too long and the weed turns to mush, very hard to dry and smoke then.


----------



## buggs bunny (Nov 21, 2008)

i wouldn't risk it,your gonna get mold or worse.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 21, 2008)

You do not get mold from water curing, mold can't grow under water.

I'm curious as to why you want to water cure already dried bud, value.


----------



## bmarley043 (Nov 21, 2008)

im not sure of that. i did just water cure some bagseed and i think i needed one more day. but its potent as fuck!!


----------



## gabud (Nov 21, 2008)

Careful. You may end up with dookie tasting buds.


----------



## Seamaiden (Nov 22, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> out of curiosity


 LMAO! Ok! So, do you know how it's done, then? I assume you've read the thread and are ready to rock & roll. I didn't punch holes in the lids of my jars, I want to be able to re-use them.

If it's done well and you don't over-dry the buds afterwards, it smokes fine. Even if you do over-dry, you can easily rehydrate with a damp paper towel. I do have one girl who's a bit crackly when I light her up, she doesn't smell and I miss that. But, for many, that's the appeal.


----------



## shepj (Nov 30, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> How long do you water cure bud that has already been dried?


Generally around seven days, changing the water for fresh water everyday.


----------



## Phoggy (May 25, 2009)

Seamaiden said:


> You do not get mold from water curing, mold can't grow under water.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you want to water cure already dried bud, value.


Im Doing a water cure on some dank buds I got. The problem is when I smoke this stuff I just want lay down and fall asleep. I'm hoping the water cure might provide a more active high feeling. I know that generally indica is a stoned feeling and sativa is a uplifting high. However I have never had some shit that put me to sleep like this. So im thinking this might help to a degree. Any thoughts?


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 25, 2009)

Water curing buds can make crap more potent IMO, but you say it knocks you out then its only going to get better at doing that. Plus you will lose more weight on the bud but if its personal then I have tried water cured vs cured and the water taste was very strong but was about half the size of the normally cured bud.


----------



## dpjones (May 25, 2009)

To the last two posters.

You are both completely wrong, the high from bud is purely from the thc. thc is not water soluable and thus water curing has no effect on it at all.

The ONLY reason you should water cure is to smoke weed in public places without it smelling or if you do not like the taste of the bud.

Apart from the 2 reasons posted above bud should never ever ever be dunked in water lol.


----------



## tnrtinr (May 25, 2009)

My method:

Put them in water change the water every 12 hours the first day or so (the water will be dark in color and smell bad - I change it often until the color and smell fade - you will know it when you see it). The first 2 days are usually when you see all of the action. You will see the chloryphyl leach out almost immediately.

Then wait for ALL of the buds to sink to the bottom of the container.

I usually use as much water as possible (big 5gal containers for even a small amount) and the buds usually sink to the bottom on day 4. Let them dry overnight on a screen (I find the buds get bone dry really fast - I have a wood cabinet that sucks the moisture out). Drop them in a jar or tupperware with a damp (get the piece wet and then squeeze the moisture out) 1"x1" piece of paper towel for a day (you can stick it to the side of the jar). 

The first time was the only time I did 7 days in water. In 5-6 days you have watercured bud that has been brought up to the right moisture content. The big question is - will you like it? 

I watercure 1. shitty buds that are so harsh that they are unsmokeable. 2. The main reason: When I want to be able to smoke in public. I put just a few pieces of tobbacco when I roll my WC joints so that it has that "cigarettetty" smell to strangers.


----------



## Maybetomorrow (May 25, 2009)

DPjones IMO is what I think. otherwise I would of said its makes it more potent and just left it at that. Its personal prefrence on what type of curing you do. But when it comes to some really good stuff I would never let it touch water. But when it comes harsh tasting, ( Like I had to rush the crop, with no flush ) I would water cure it to make taste better and got me higher then it did before. This could be becasue the overwhelming taste was ruining my high. But I don't plan on water curing any of my grows. tnrtinr meathod is the way I do it plus all the grow book say the same thing. 

I don't smoke in public, the closes to public I get smoking is my car or porch. But just incase I ever feel the need, I will water cure to get rid of that danky MJ smell.


----------



## dpjones (May 27, 2009)

IMO the Earth is flat and the Sun orbits around us !!


----------



## shepj (May 27, 2009)

dpjones said:


> To the last two posters.
> 
> You are both completely wrong, the high from bud is purely from the thc. thc is not water soluable and thus water curing has no effect on it at all.
> 
> ...



You, my friend, are not entirely correct.
You're 100% correct, THC is not water-soluble.. other things in bud are. If you remove weight but keep the THC the same, you increase the THC/vol.. hence making your weed stronger. It follows the same idea as Molarity with a solution.


----------



## dpjones (May 27, 2009)

shepj said:


> You, my friend, are not entirely correct.
> You're 100% correct, THC is not water-soluble.. other things in bud are. If you remove weight but keep the THC the same, you increase the THC/vol.. hence making your weed stronger. It follows the same idea as Molarity with a solution.


That is a very good point one which i did not think of.

But if you go by thc/mass then it works out. After all you would probably use less bud if there was a higher thc to volume ratio.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2009)

what about if my bud i just harvested is full of bugs 
i was told this the only way to get the fuckers off is this true


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Nov 24, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> what about if my bud i just harvested is full of bugs
> i was told this the only way to get the fuckers off is this true



could be!!

I had a crapy outcome of my first grow, so im trying this water curing thing for the first time with about an 1/8 of buds... will post how it went in about a week


----------



## anonymuss (May 21, 2010)

you get higher cuz your packing more thc into a bowl. lighter weed = more compact bowl = more thc enters at once

just realized this is an old ass thread. oh well we need some water curing material renewed anyway/.


----------



## JordanK (Jan 2, 2011)

I dont mean to dig this old shit up again, but cant help when it pops up as the 1st google result. had to add this:

EXPRESS WATER CURE: 

1. Use tap hot water so long as it does not burn your hands

2. Change water every 3-6 hours depending on your rush (or when water becomes room temp) this will result in more useless crap extracted out in a shorter amount of time (warm water color changes instantly the first few times and the odor can become unbearable depending on nastiness of your weed)

3. After about 24-36 hours of repeating the above, some of your buds will settle on the bottom. at this point most of the contamination/smell/taste is out based on my experience. Use a small fan (less than $10 @ walmart) and a suspended and fully covered screeny product like a tea screen or any other similar products to air out the buds

NOTE: THC aint water soluble just like many other cannabinoids, BUT IT CAN BE PHYSICALLY SEPARATED AND settle in the water... at which point it is very hard to be recovered. so be very gentle when it comes to the physical state of buds and your handling of the process, you can lose A LOT of crystals if not careful (visible white thingies on the bottom or floating arnd your water container)

CONFIRMING YOU HAVE A GOOD CURE:

I have done this comparison quite a few times and in all occasions the results have been the same:
One bowl-hit on any contaminated or badly cured bud >>> u get dark surface
One bowl-hit on the same bud water cured, immediate & noticeable white ash on top. not after multiple hits, 1 hit.

PS
I pulled this move, changing my water every 1-2 hours over a 12-16 hour span and by my last water change i did not get much color or odor in the water for the last hour of soaking. I even went as far as trying to break up the compressed pieces midway to make sure all the insides get exposure too and lose the junk as much as possible... compared to the crap that it was at first, this turned to smokeable bud, something I could toke with my friends... the initial nasty state would only earn me a bad reputation otherwise


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting shit. I know water curing has been a topic of debate on the boards from time to time. Maybe I'll give it a shot when the Girls are done, just for shits & giggles.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 31, 2011)

Bump 'cos I can't find the longer thread on this topic... And I've been looking for like 1/2 an hour... And harvest time is fast approaching.


----------



## Hupomone (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 Google

Sometimes when I get meds from my spot they have a soapy taste to them. Would water curing get rid of that soapy taste without ruining my meds?


----------



## maxfarm (Apr 11, 2013)

Checked out my buds this morning and a bag with a couple of ounce came up with molds. prematurely bagged it I'm sure. what I am planning to do is to soak all the buds with a 1:10 ratio of hydrogen peroxide and distilled water for about 10 minutes. then rinse it thoroughly (dip rinsing only) by soaking it in distilled water. then putting it in a jar with distilled water air tight and replace the water everyday for 5 days or until the water gets clear. After that air dry to bring down the moisture to 15%. Maybe I'll smoke it or make butter out of it. It's just a waste to throw it away. Question now is: Will my procedure rid of the molds? I don't really seem to care about the taste or smell. I just want the buds to be clean. I'll appreciate any opinion on this procedure. Thanks !


----------



## Smolenja10 (Apr 11, 2013)

You cant water cure dry bud.... RESEARCH GOD DAMN IT


----------



## Smolenja10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Have some common sense people. If you went out and bought a bag of weed, dumped it in water... 

You know, no explanation needed. Trying not to be a dick, but shit, this is plain idiocy.


----------



## maxfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

Smolenja10 said:


> You cant water cure dry bud.... RESEARCH GOD DAMN IT


Chill out man! It's not your bud. This is an experiment to water cure "buds with molds". Yes I did some research but all I got were opinions and speculations, do's and don'ts so the best way is to do it my self and take the risk.


----------



## maxfarm (Apr 17, 2013)

Smolenja10 said:


> Have some common sense people. If you went out and bought a bag of weed, dumped it in water...
> 
> You know, no explanation needed. Trying not to be a dick, but shit, this is plain idiocy.


I did not buy the weed, I planted it myself. It was an issue of humidity and moisture while drying and molds apparently appeared. I'm not perfect but yes your a dick and I'm not an idiot.


----------



## xI ZõõTêD Ix (Aug 5, 2018)

Smolenja10 said:


> Have some common sense people. If you went out and bought a bag of weed, dumped it in water...
> 
> You know, no explanation needed. Trying not to be a dick, but shit, this is plain idiocy.


You sir, are fucking ignorant.. LMFAO why the hell wouldn't you be able to..? If your referring to the fact that the weed would float, then that's why you weigh it down....... you can 100% for sure water cure already dry weed. Maxfarm you are fine he's just making an ass of himself..


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 5, 2018)

xI ZõõTêD Ix said:


> You sir, are fucking ignorant.. LMFAO why the hell wouldn't you be able to..? If your referring to the fact that the weed would float, then that's why you weigh it down....... you can 100% for sure water cure already dry weed. Maxfarm you are fine he's just making an ass of himself..


well since it was 4 years ago im sure he figured it out by now.


----------

